# Landing/Home page



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

It would be nice to be able to set my landing page to another place. my watchlist for example or even a specific thread.

Someplace to click a 'Make this my homepage' button or similar. Even just a place on the profile to enter the url maybe.

Nice to have, UX


----------

